# In The Future, Vacations Can Be Uploaded Into Our Brains



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

We won't even have to go anywhere to feel the cool breezes of the beach or the sun on our faces.




> The holiday of the future will still provide memories of strolls along sunny beaches, the sensation of sand between your toes and the peaceful rush of the ocean, but there will be one crucial difference.
> 
> You won't have ever actually been away - in fact you might not have even left your home.
> 
> ...


----------



## chic (Feb 25, 2015)

How will we take photos to email to friends and family Seabreeze?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 25, 2015)

Just grab off the internet Chic ...LOL...

...but wouldn't it be a birlliant thing if that could happen, especially for those who are physically unable to travel, or where funds won't allow....however...would it mean that employers would never let you have time off work...we might all have to work 52 weeks of the year without a break being as we don't need to go away on holiday to refresh our batteries *yikes*


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds good if I had some illness where I was bedridden or just unable to get around very well. Otherwise, thanks, but I'll just keep traveling for real.


----------



## jujube (Feb 25, 2015)

That was the premise of the short story "We Can Remember it for You Wholesale" by Philip K. Dick on which the Schwarzenegger movie "Total Recall" was (lightly, ever so lightly) based:  why waste time going on vacation when you can just "think" you went on vacation?


----------



## Cookie (Feb 25, 2015)

Downloading memories --- hmmmm - like watching a movie or a dream.....  with physical sensations like scents, sounds and feelings and sights.   That would be fun.  It sounds like science fiction to us now.  But in Heinlein's book Stranger in a Strange Land, written in 1961, the characters use plastic identity cards to pay for things (I can't remember if the cards withdraw cash) much like ATM and credit cards of today. What was science fiction then is reality now, so why not the the downloaded memory vacations.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> We won't even have to go anywhere to feel the cool breezes of the beach or the sun on our faces.



Total Recall Seabreeze!!  I don't doubt this a bit, plus, remember Soylent Green?  Where Edward G. Robinson was dying, and he got to be in this total "surround" cinema deal, and see everything he loved most.  I think we are going to see some amazing things, a lot of scarey things too, but some truly amazing things.  So much of what we've seen in tv shows and movies has already come true.  I've always been a reality junkie.  I don't like, never did like drugs, or some kind of fake high.  They scared me, thank goodness.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

Just remember what poor arnie had to pull out of his own nose before you guys get too excited, LOL!


----------



## tnthomas (Feb 25, 2015)

Think: The Matrix.  Once 'plugged in' you can go anywhere and do anything from the comfort of your recliner.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

That was another good one.  I need to watch this type a couple or more times to get all the details, like Minority Report??  I won't say more in case someone hasn't seen it, but man, that was a good flic imo


----------



## DoItMyself (Feb 25, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> In The Future, Vacations Can Be Uploaded Into Our Brains



There are days when I'm pretty sure my brain is on vacation without me, so I don't see the benefit...


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 25, 2015)

LOL!!  I can so relate  Maybe though, if we get our brains to go together it might be more fun??


----------



## Laurie (Feb 26, 2015)

Just like Star Trek as I recall!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 26, 2015)

Yes, the Vulcan Mind-meld (or was that melt)


----------



## rt3 (Feb 26, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for.


----------

